# The Witcher Grafikfehler



## ghad3195 (1. November 2007)

Ab und zu treten bei mir ganz komische grafikfehler ein. Immer in den selben gebieten, wie z.B. im Fischerdorf oder der Gruft(alles im ersten Akt). Alles flakert wenn ich in bestimmte Richtungen schaue. Woran könnte das liegen.

Danke schon mal im voraus.

MfG Ghad


----------



## annon11 (1. November 2007)

Also erstmal Standardfrage:Alle Treiber aktuell?


----------



## SickSad (9. November 2007)

annon11 am 01.11.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal Standardfrage:Alle Treiber aktuell?




Hab die gleichen üblen Graphikfehler... und ja, alles aktuell. Verwende ne x1950xt... 2gb ram... 4800+ x2...

Aber egal, das Spiel ist eh schrott. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Muradin2 (13. November 2007)

SickSad am 09.11.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 01.11.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibs zu: Du findest das Spiel nur scheisse, weil du dauernd irgendwelche Grafikfehler hast.   
Ich bin da genauso


----------



## flozn (26. Dezember 2007)

Für mich ist The Witcher eines der besten Rollenspiele seit langem!

Zu den Grafikfehlern:
Durch die Installation des aktuellen Omega-Treibers konnte ich diese beheben.
http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati.php


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (26. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich im ATI Treiber Catalyst A.I. ausschalte habe ich auch ähnliche Fehler (viele komische Polygone die abhängig von der Blickrichtung überall im Bild herumflackern), auch bei einigen anderen Spielen. Vielleicht ist es dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Moldova (27. Dezember 2007)

kann ich das game noch mit der 7600er gt spielen? und wieviel ram bruach ich wohl? mehr als 1gb? soll halt schon flüssig laufen.


----------



## Bonez (27. Dezember 2007)

Moldova am 27.12.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich das game noch mit der 7600er gt spielen? und wieviel ram bruach ich wohl? mehr als 1gb? soll halt schon flüssig laufen.



ich zitiere mal CD Projekt:



> 2) The following video cards should be set to run at 1024x768 with Medium Detail settings:
> ATI RADEON X800 PRO, ATI RADEON X850 XT, ATI RADEON X1600 Series, ATI RADEON X1800 series, ATI RADEON X1950 Pro, ATI RADEON HD 2600 XT, NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS, NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU, NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT, NVIDIA *GeForce 7600 GT*, NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS, NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT



Hervorhebung von mir. Minimum ist 1 GB, empfohlen und besser sind defintivi 2 GB. Hab selber ne 8600GS und die läuft auf 1280x800 noch mit Medium ganz gut. Manche Gebiete laufen super, manche ruckeln abundan (z.B. der Sumpf).


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2007)

@topic: wie "flackert" es denn? wenn es so rote punkte sind: das ist normal, wenn man tränke zu sich genommen hat.






			
				Bonez am 27.12.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moldova am 27.12.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, aber die karte sollte reichen. ich hab ne x800xl., da geht es in "mittel" wunderbar. nur am anfang, wo die kamera über die festung und das gesamte gebiet schwenkt, war's ne diashow.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Dezember 2007)

ghad3195 am 01.11.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab und zu treten bei mir ganz komische grafikfehler ein. Immer in den selben gebieten, wie z.B. im Fischerdorf oder der Gruft(alles im ersten Akt). Alles flakert wenn ich in bestimmte Richtungen schaue. Woran könnte das liegen.
> 
> Danke schon mal im voraus.
> 
> MfG Ghad



Ich hatte diese Fehler auch. Hab ein wenig rumexperimentiert: mach den Haken bei "Feldtiefe" raus. Die Grafikfehler waren danach verschwunden.


----------



## Moldova (14. Januar 2008)

Bonez am 27.12.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moldova am 27.12.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm, okay. danke. dann werd ich wohl erst mal noch nen bisschen speicher aufrüsten. kostet ja nicht mehr die welt momentan.


----------

